#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Висудхимагга

## Топпер

Ivan_P прислал ссылку, по которой можно скачать первые семь глав Висудхимагги на английском (в PDF). Возможно, не все знают об этой ссылке. Поэтому, по его просьбе, размещаю здесь.

Скачать

----------

AlekseyE (13.02.2009), AlexТ (16.02.2009), Kunkhyab (16.02.2009), Morris Allan (15.02.2009), sergey (13.02.2009), Zom (13.02.2009), Алекс С (09.10.2009), Владимир Гудилин (01.04.2009), Кхантибало (15.02.2009), Михаил Макушев (30.09.2009), Ната (14.06.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (03.12.2009)

----------


## Zom

Целая треть книги, неплохо -)
И все четыре джханы объяснены.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Целая треть книги, неплохо -)


Быть может и остальное сделаем? Или добудем  :Wink:

----------


## PampKin Head

Вот ссылочка запроса на электронное издание http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fio...8&a=1928706002

Если много людей голоснут, то может появится электронная версия.

P.S. Сама книга: http://www.amazon.com/Path-Purificat...4674418&sr=8-4

----------

AlekseyE (15.02.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (15.02.2009)

----------


## Morris Allan

> Вот ссылочка запроса на электронное издание http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fio...8&a=1928706002
> 
> Если много людей голоснут, то может появится электронная версия.
> 
> P.S. Сама книга: http://www.amazon.com/Path-Purificat...4674418&sr=8-4


это не факт

на сайте издательства буддийского давно хотели опубликовать электр.версию вместе с вимуттимаггой....(год назад )..до сих пор нет

----------


## PampKin Head

> это не факт
> 
> на сайте издательства буддийского давно хотели опубликовать электр.версию вместе с вимуттимаггой....(год назад )..до сих пор нет


Эта голосилка для амазона, который таким образои определяет небходимость электронной версии для Kindle.

----------


## Morris Allan

> Эта голосилка для амазона, который таким образои определяет небходимость электронной версии для Kindle.


и как голосовать там?  там вроде региться надо,так?

----------


## PampKin Head

> и как голосовать там?  там вроде региться надо,так?


просто перейти по ссылке http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fio...8&a=1928706002

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Вот ссылочка запроса на электронное издание http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fio...8&a=1928706002
> 
> Если много людей голоснут, то может появится электронная версия.
> 
> P.S. Сама книга: http://www.amazon.com/Path-Purificat...4674418&sr=8-4


Чем Amazona ждать, легче самому оцифровать. Был бы фотоматериал на руках... (быстрее, чем сканировать). Дел-то - в светлый день книгу на подоконник таким образом "L", чтобы изгиба текста у корешка не было, и по странице щелк-щелк. Потом другую сторону книги также. А далее с оцифровкой текста я бы сам справился.

----------


## PampKin Head

Да как то не хочется подставлять сесаити в вопросе нелицензионного распространения такого текста.

Хотели бы ланкийские буддисты выложить в открытом виде - давно бы было.

----------


## Morris Allan

> Чем Amazona ждать, легче самому оцифровать. Был бы фотоматериал на руках... (быстрее, чем сканировать). Дел-то - в светлый день книгу на подоконник таким образом "L", чтобы изгиба текста у корешка не было, и по странице щелк-щелк. Потом другую сторону книги также. А далее с оцифровкой текста я бы сам справился.


Друг, тут у некоторых есть возможность сканировать книгу ....подождем, а вдруг захотят

----------


## Morris Allan

> Да как то не хочется подставлять сесаити в вопросе нелицензионного распространения такого текста.
> 
> Хотели бы ланкийские буддисты выложить в открытом виде - давно бы было.


Ну ланкийцам видимо не нужно сканить, да и зачем!??? :Big Grin: 

Они предоставляют "инициативу" нам :Big Grin: .....

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Друг, тут у некоторых есть возможность сканировать книгу ....подождем, а вдруг захотят


Сканировать раз в 150 дольше, чем любой цифровой мыльницей проделать то же самое. Дело фотосъемки всей висудхимагги - часов 4-6. Если сканировать, то за целый день и двадцатая часть книги не будет готова.

----------


## Morris Allan

> Сканировать раз в 150 дольше, чем любой цифровой мыльницей проделать то же самое. Дело фотосъемки всей висудхимагги - часов 4-6. Если сканировать, то за целый день и двадцатая часть книги не будет готова.


вы предложили-проявите инициативу ....с фотосъёмкой :Smilie:

----------


## До

> Дел-то - в светлый день книгу на подоконник таким образом "L", чтобы изгиба текста у корешка не было


Зависит от того как издана книга, если с жестко сшитым корешком, то страницы все равно гнутся, не лежат прямо. Тоесть их нужно придавливать или натягивать пальцем, а это уже нереально проделывать 6 часов.




> Сканировать раз в 150 дольше, чем любой цифровой мыльницей проделать то же самое. Дело фотосъемки всей висудхимагги - часов 4-6. Если сканировать, то за целый день и двадцатая часть книги не будет готова.


Зависит от сканера, современные бытовые сканеры сканят в среднем по 45 секунд на разворот, т.е. это 950 / 2 * 45 / 60 / 60 = 6 часов, современные дорогие сканеры, сканят по 20 страниц в минуту, это пол часа -- час (с учетом времени не переворачивание страниц).

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Зависит от того как издана книга, если с жестко сшитым корешком, то страницы все равно гнутся, не лежат прямо.


Они лежат прямо (на одной стороне), когда книга лежит "L". Иногда можно стеклом прижать, если имеется.




> Зависит от сканера, современные бытовые сканеры сканят в среднем по 45 секунд на разворот


А фотомыльницей ~ 3-5 секунд на страницу.

----------


## До

> А фотомыльницей ~ 3-5 секунд на страницу.


А сколько получается dpi?

А вам нужен только перевод Нянамоли 1956 года? Есть еще перевод Пе Маунг Тин (PTS) 1923-31 гг.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> А сколько получается dpi?
> 
> А вам нужен только перевод Нянамоли 1956 года? Есть еще перевод Пе Маунг Тин (PTS) 1923-31 гг. На него и копирайт уже истёк.


dpi большого значения не имеет, т.к. эта настройка имеет значение при печати. На экране все одно будет 72 т\дюйм. Гавное, чтобы текст большим был читабельным. 3-5 mpix более чем достаточно для качественной оцифровки. Что касается перевода, то я не знаю, чей перевод лучше. Главное, чтобы точный был.

----------


## Tiop

> На него и копирайт уже истёк.


Это точно? Вроде время отсчитывается с даты смерти автора, а ещё могли перекупить права.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Это точно? Вроде время отсчитывается с даты смерти автора, а ещё могли перекупить права.


Мы же не для продажи, а для личного пользования хотим эл. вариант. По нему поиск совершать удобно, в конце концов  :Smilie:  Хотя кто его знает, правильно ли это с точки зрения морали или нет. Если переводчик - монах, то его интересы точно не будут ущемлены. А далее моральные обязательства должны иметь отношение не к издателю, а к Буддагхоше. Есть все основания полагать, что приписка о "запрете воспроизведения произведения в любом виде, в т.ч. электронном", это результат более поздней редакции  :Smilie:  Хотя никому ничего навязывать не желаю, т.к. могу в чем-то ошибаться. Я, например, даже имеющуюся треть книги распечатывать не желаю и меня бы вполне устроил электронный вариант. Потому издатель может быть спокоен. Меня, например, интересует произведение, а не его внешний вид и исполнение.

----------


## До

> Это точно? Вроде время отсчитывается с даты смерти автора, а ещё могли перекупить права.


Не точно..  :Frown:

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Хотя, друзья, внутри какой-то дискомфорт... Не правильно это. Хотя бы потому, что чувство моей правоты исходит из доводов и оправданий, а не присутствует изначально. Если есть приписка, что нельзя оцифровывать, то, пожалуй, не буду... Ясно увидел, что это все равно, что взять что-либо без просу из ящика чужого стола. Потому, каким бы благим делом это не было, я (да и не только я), пожалуй, буду ближе к Дхамме, если придержусь даже таких моральных "мелочей" (кстати, самых трудных), чем если вызубрю всю Висудхимаггу. Прошу у всех прощение за поспешные намерения. Буду внимательнее..

Другое дело, если обладатель книги попросит оцифровать ее для собственного удобства, а потом в благодарность предоставит "полистать" ее электронную версию  :Smilie:

----------

Аминадав (16.02.2009), Мира Смирнова (10.09.2013)

----------


## До

*The Path of Purity* being _Translation of Buddhaghosa's Visuddhimagga_ by _Pe Maung Tin_, PTS 1923-31.

The_Path_of_Purity_Part-I.pdf 5.6M
The_Path_of_Purity_Part-II.pdf 38M
The_Path_of_Purity_Part-III.pdf 37M

----------

AlekseyE (16.02.2009), AlexТ (16.02.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (16.02.2009), Kunkhyab (16.02.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (03.12.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Зависит от того как издана книга, если с жестко сшитым корешком, то страницы все равно гнутся, не лежат прямо. Тоесть их нужно придавливать или натягивать пальцем, а это уже нереально проделывать 6 часов.
> .


Книга - почти тысяча страниц. Можете представить ее корешок.

----------


## До

> Книга - почти тысяча страниц. Можете представить ее корешок.


Могу, ценой свой жизни, отсканировать на 600dpi b/w хорошо прижимая, если вы или кто-то другой мне её дадите на месяц.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Могу, ценой свой жизни, отсканировать на 600dpi b/w хорошо прижимая, если вы или кто-то другой мне её дадите на месяц в Москве.


ок... укажите явки и пароли.

----------

Martanda (20.03.2009)

----------


## ARYAPRAJNA

Есть отсканированный и распознанный текст (но скан грохнулся вместе с винтом). М.б. кто возьмется редактировать, чтобы не делать двойную работу. Все равно после сканирования нужна редактура. Две-три главы, кажется, у меня отредактированы. Но в общий доступ выкладывать нельзя.

----------


## PampKin Head

После сканирования сделать *pdf/djvu/lrf* и не беспокоиться более.

----------


## До

Скан представляет б&#243;льшую ценность так как воспроизводит книгу с наибольшей точностью.



> Все равно после сканирования нужна редактура.


Никакое редактирование скана не нужно, если он выполнен с хорошим качеством (хорошо прижатые страницы на 600 dpi/bw) его можно читать или печатать прямо так (по 2 страницы на А4 листе).

----------


## PampKin Head

Пиплы, а не заказать ли нам "Вимуттимагу'?

http://www.bps.lk/translationsfrompali.asp





> The Path of Freedom: Vimuttimagga
> Translated from the Chinese by
> N.R.M. Ehara, Soma Thera, Kheminda Thera
> 
> 
> 
> The Path of Freedom: The Vimuttimagga . Translated from the Chinese by N.R.M. Ehara, Soma Thera, Kheminda Thera. Written in Pali in Sri Lanka during the first century A.C., the Vimuttimagga survived only in a Chinese translation, from which the present rendering has been made. Ascribed to the Arahant Upatissa, the work is a meditation manual similar in structure to the Visuddhimagga, but less analytical and more practical in its treatment of meditation.
> 
> This is a limited edition, photocopy reprint. The new, revised and retypeset, edition of this work will probably be published by the BPS in 2009
> ...

----------


## ARYAPRAJNA

Редактировать нужно. Я сканировал при 400 дпи (так быстрее), в основном ошибки в палийских терминах, которых достаточно много. Но и англ. не всегда распознается, где буквы сливаются (напр. лат. М и Н). Кроме того, в конце таблицы. Текст большой, 1000 стр. Очень ценные примечания. Вот образчик наугад.

CHAPTER VII
SIX RECOLLECTIONS
(Cha-anussati-niddesa)
[197] Now ten recollections were listed next after the kinds of foul-
ness (Ch. m, §105). As to these:
Mindfulness (sati) itself is recollection (anussatо) because it arises
again and again; or alternatively, the mindfulness (satП) that is proper
(anurupa) for a clansman gone forth out of faith, since it occurs only in
those instances where it should occur, is 'recollection' (anussatо).
The recollection arisen inspired by the Enlightened One is the recol-
lection of the Buddha. This is a term for mindfulness with the Enlight-
ened One's special qualities as its object.
The recollection arisen inspired by the Law is the recollection of the
Dhamma.^ This is a term for mindfulness with the special qualities of the
Law's being well proclaimed, etc., as its object.
The recollection arisen inspired by the Community is the recollec-
tion of the Safigha. This is a term for mindfulness with the Community's
special qualities of being entered on the good way, etc., as its object.
The recollection arisen inspired by virtue is the recollection of vir-
tue. This is a term for mindfulness with the special qualities of virtue's
untonmess, etc., as its object.
The recollection arisen inspired by generosity is the recollection of
generosity. This is a term for mindfulness with generosity's special quali-
ties of free generosity, etc., as its object.
The recollection arisen inspired by deities is the recollection of dei-
ties. This is a term for mindfulness with the special qualities of one's
own faith, etc., as its object with deities standing as witnesses.
The recollection arisen inspired by death is the recollection of death.
This is a term for mindfulness with the termination of the life faculty as
its object.
^Mindfulness occupied 'with the body (kaya-gatasati-lit. body-gone
mindfulness):] it is gone (gata) to the material body (kaya) that is ana-
lysed into head hairs, etc., or it is gone into the body, thus it is 'body-
gone' (kaya-gata). It is body-gone (kaya-gata) and it is mindfulness
(sati), thus it is 'body-gone-mindfulness' (kayagatasati-single com-
Pound); but instead of shortening [the vowel] thus in the usual way,
'^dy-gone mindfulness' (kayagata sati-compound adj. + noun) is said.
This is a term for mindfulness that has as its object the sign of the bodily
Parts consisting of head hairs and the rest.
190
191

The Path of Purification
The mindfulness arisen inspired by breathing (anapana) is mindf,
ness of breathing. This is a term for mindfulness that has as its obj'ect ih
sign of in-breaths and out-breaths.
The recollection arisen inspired by peace is the recollection of pea
This is a term for mindfulness that has as its object the stilling of a)j
suffering.

----------


## До

Речь не идет об OCR, а о преимуществах простого скана.

----------


## ARYAPRAJNA

Кому как. Если переводишь, то словари-то с графическими файлами не работают. Я говорю именно о словарях, а не о машинном переводе.

----------


## PampKin Head

Сидишь и набиваешь в словарь ручками, все работает. )

----------


## До

> Если переводишь, то словари-то с графическими файлами не работают.


Вы так интенсивно открываете словарные статьи, что проблемно набирать слова вручную?




> Я говорю именно о словарях, а не о машинном переводе.


Главное - сохранить книгу в подлинном виде. Для того, чтоб делать copy-paste в электронный словарь думаю вполне сгодится не выверенный ocr - если слово с ошибкой, то его можно поправить ручками.

Обычно делается так - в pdf видимые страницы - скан, а в подложке (для copy) ocr.

ps. Кстати, есть коммерческий электронный словарь, который сам делает ocr слову - Babylon, но я им сам не пользовался. Интересно узнать, если у кого есть предпочтения другим словарным оболочкам кроме/лучше Лингво.

----------


## ARYAPRAJNA

Я, знаете, чтобы быть 100процентно уверенным, в текстах такой важности должен был бы набирать чуть ли ни слово за словом. Так что то на то и выходит.

----------


## ARYAPRAJNA

У меня технология такая. Я сделал макрос, ввел основные слова (много) в автотекст, и одним нажатием кнопки отмечаю слово концевой сноской и ввожу в в нее словарную статью. Может, это покажется лишним, но я работаю тщательно.

----------


## ARYAPRAJNA

ps. Кстати, есть коммерческий электронный словарь, который сам делает ocr слову - Babylon, но я им сам не пользовался. Интересно узнать, если у кого есть предпочтения другим словарным оболочкам кроме/лучше Лингво.[/QUOTE]

Насчет Вавилона не знаю, надо попробовать. Я предпочитаю Большой Мультилекс (у него лучше интерфейс и вообще), Лингво использую как вспомогательный в наиболее ответственных терминах (кстати, эти словари взаимно дополняют друг друга). Но в моей версии Мультилекса нет словаря синонимов, что необходимо. Кажется, в последней версии (Шестой?) он есть.

----------


## До

> У меня технология такая. Я сделал макрос, ввел основные слова (много) в автотекст, и одним нажатием кнопки отмечаю слово концевой сноской и ввожу в в нее словарную статью. Может, это покажется лишним, но я работаю тщательно.


Не совсем понял как это выглядит, так как не разбираюсь в Wordе. К слову, недавно просматривал бесплатные словарные оболочки и в словаре StarDict - просто наводим курсор на слово, ничего кликать не нужно, и он сам через секунду открывает окно со статьей. Может это вам поможет.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Не совсем понял как это выглядит, так как не разбираюсь в Wordе. К слову, недавно просматривал бесплатные словарные оболочки и в словаре StarDict - просто наводим курсор на слово, ничего кликать не нужно, и он сам через секунду открывает окно со статьей. Может это вам поможет.


Тоже самое делает google плагин в FireFox (если открываешь документ в нем, соответственно)...

Бесплатен.

----------


## До

> Я предпочитаю Большой Мультилекс (у него лучше интерфейс и вообще),


Т.е. со словарём НБАРС?




> Лингво использую как вспомогательный в наиболее ответственных терминах (кстати, эти словари взаимно дополняют друг друга).


Т.е. вы используете только англо-русские словари?




> Но в моей версии Мультилекса нет словаря синонимов, что необходимо. Кажется, в последней версии (Шестой?) он есть.


Насколько мне известно, в последних версиях Мультилекса удалён словарь НБАРС (Апресяна) из-за проблем с копирайтом. На сайте Мультилекса в онлайн словаре так-же нет этого словаря, теперь там основной - Мюллер. И на сайте словарей Рамблера он был, а теперь (давно) нет.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Т.е. со словарём НБАРС?
> 
> 
> Т.е. вы используете только англо-русские словари?
> 
> 
> Насколько мне известно, в последних версиях Мультилекса удалён словарь НБАРС (Апресяна) из-за проблем с копирайтом. На сайте Мультилекса в онлайн словаре так-же нет этого словаря, теперь там основной - Мюллер. И на сайте словарей Рамблера он был, а теперь (давно) нет.


В пятом был http://www.medialingua.ru/popuptext.asp?static_id=51953 Можно поискать именно эту версию сами-знаете-где.

----------


## ARYAPRAJNA

Спасибо, посмотрю. А в каком редакторе вы работаете?

В последней версии Лингво тоже есть такая возможность (всплывающая словарная статья). Но она выводит только часть статьи, так что все равно прихоодится лезть в словарь. 

А текст мой выглядит так. Нужные слова помечаеются концевыми сносками, и, как я уже сказал, в конец документа выносятся все переведенные словарем слова. При необходимости навожу указатель мыши на сноску, либо, для подробностей, открываю ее.

----------


## ARYAPRAJNA

Я использую НБАРС 2-й версии, да. 4-я версия помельче интерфейсом, но содержание то же. Но также и пали-английский словарь и др.

----------


## AlekseyE

Возможно Висуддхимагга все таки появится в этом году в электронном виде. Вот информация с форума Пробуждение

----------


## PampKin Head

> Возможно Висуддхимагга все таки появится в этом году в электронном виде. Вот информация с форума Пробуждение


Конечно же появится! Вот До отсканирует, оно тут же и появится!

----------


## До

> Пиплы, а не заказать ли нам "Вимуттимагу'?


*THE PATH OF FREEDOM (Vimuttimagga)* of _ARAHANT UPATISSA_
Translated from the Chinese by _Rev. N. R. M. EHARA, SOMA THERA, KHEMINDA THERA_. Ceylon 1961.



> The Vimuttimagga is probably the work of a famous Buddhist monk of Ceylon living in the first century after Christ. The original text in the Pali no longer exists; but the work has survived in a sixth century Chinese translation; and it is from this that the present translation has been made.
> 
> In contrast to the somewhat academic approach of the later and better known Visuddhimagga. the Vimuttimagga gives the impression of having been written by one whose heart was in his work. Though it covers approximately the same ground as the Visuddhimagga it is marked by a lively sense of urgency for which one looks in vain in the later work. It is above all a call to practise. This work, which rivals the Visuddhimagga in historical importance (it almost certainly inspired the Visuddhimagga) and in many ways surpasses it as an exposition of the Buddha's teaching, has now for the first time been made generally accessible in an English translation.


 	- The_Path_of_Freedom,Vimuttimagga,N.Ehara,1961.pdf (19M, 443pp.)

_ps. Перенаправляю спасибо тем кто предоставил книгу и сканил._

----------

AlekseyE (14.03.2009), AlexТ (16.03.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (14.03.2009), Kunkhyab (17.03.2009), PampKin Head (14.03.2009), Zom (31.03.2009), Бо (05.04.2009), Кхантибало (04.04.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (03.12.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Если никто не против, то займусь потихоньку оцифровкой текста, дабы поиском можно было пользоваться.

----------


## До

Пример работы, как это будет выглядеть в итоге, скан первых 50 страниц книги, (там полностью _Introduction_, которого нет в pdf с первой страницы).

----------

AlekseyE (14.03.2009), AlexТ (16.03.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Т.е. ПДФ позволяет сохранять текст и в виде рисунка и в виде шрифтов одновременно?

----------


## AlekseyE

> займусь потихоньку оцифровкой текста, дабы поиском можно было пользоваться.


может я чего не понимаю, но поиск там работает

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (14.03.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> может я чего не понимаю, но поиск там работает


И действительно. Сбило с толку, что текст внешне имеет не цифровой вид.

----------


## PampKin Head

Кста... Для порезок и нарезок есть замечательная прога: *ScanKromsator* [ http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?...5877&start=480 ]

----------


## До

*THE PATH OF PURIFICATION (VISUDDHIMAGGA)*
by _BHADANTACARIYA BUDDHAGHOSA_
Translated from the Pali by _BHIKKHU NANAMOLI_. FIFTH EDITION, 1991.



ps. Благодарю оказавших неоценимую помощь.

----------

AlekseyE (20.03.2009), Alexeiy (20.03.2009), AlexТ (21.03.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (20.03.2009), Kunkhyab (20.03.2009), Makc (21.03.2009), Martanda (20.03.2009), Morris Allan (02.10.2009), Mu Nen (31.03.2009), PampKin Head (20.03.2009), Zom (31.03.2009), Аньезка (20.03.2009), Бо (05.04.2009), Игорь С. (20.03.2009), Кхантибало (04.04.2009), Оскольд (20.03.2009), Сергей Муай (31.03.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

...
The_Path_of_Purification,Nanamoli,1991.*lrf* [sony reader's native format]

----------

Mu Nen (01.04.2009), До (01.04.2009)

----------


## До

> ...
> The_Path_of_Purification,Nanamoli,1991.*lrf* [sony reader native format]


Прикольно, а как так сделано?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Прикольно, а как так сделано?


Дык, http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...4&postcount=43

----------


## До

> *THE PATH OF FREEDOM (Vimuttimagga)* of _ARAHANT UPATISSA_
> Translated from the Chinese by _Rev. N. R. M. EHARA, SOMA THERA, KHEMINDA THERA_. Ceylon 1961.


-  	Для читалки: The_Path_of_Freedom,Vimuttimagga,N.Ehara,1961.*lrf* 20M

----------

PampKin Head (05.04.2009)

----------


## Ассаджи

_От "Буддийского издательского общества"_


Книги "Path of Purification" и "Path of Freedom" защищены авторскими правами, и разрешения распространять их в он-лайне не давалось.

"Буддийское издательское общество" надеется разместить их в он-лайне в следующем году.

_Бхиккху Ньянатусита, 
редактор "Буддийского издательского общества"
http://www.bps.lk_

----------

Читтадхаммо (30.09.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> _От "Буддийского издательского общества"_
> 
> 
> Книги "Path of Purification" и "Path of Freedom" защищены авторскими правами, и разрешения распространять их в он-лайне не давалось.
> 
> "Буддийское издательское общество" надеется разместить их в он-лайне в следующем году.
> 
> _Бхиккху Ньянатусита, 
> редактор "Буддийского издательского общества"
> http://www.bps.lk_


Не совсем понятно следующее:

- что мешает разместить сейчас их в онлайне? (хотя кто то поспособствовал тому, что  книга бхикку Нанамоли о жизни Будды исчезла из открытого доступа на books.google.com);

- неужели еще не истекли авторские права на труды, изданные *в середине прошлого века*...

----------

Morris Allan (01.10.2009)

----------


## AlexТ

Mне тоже не понятно:

Какие авторские права могут быть для книги написаной  в 5м столетии?

Какие финансовые права могут быть у монаха который перевел это? Ведь они не имеют прав на деньги!

Можно ли делать бизнесс из Дхаммы?  Я понимаю что издательство книги требует денег. Но $31-75 за  книгу? Это много.

----------

Morris Allan (01.10.2009)

----------


## До

AlexTheGreat, права на перевод.

ps. Написал Ньянатусите письмо.

----------


## Ассаджи

Я в обсуждениях на этом форуме участвую только в тех случаях, когда это нужно для помощи другим людям. В данном случае я передал то, что попросил написать в этой теме досточимый Ньянатусита.

Все вопросы просьба задавать по электронной почте или в личных сообщениях на форуме "Пробуждение" http://dhamma.ru/forum/ .

----------


## PampKin Head

Собственно, мы коллективными усилиями просто помогли достопочтенному Ньянатусите сделать данные работы доступными для буддистов на год раньше.

Пусть это послужит благу существ и да освободятся они из океана печали как можно быстрее.

P.S. Какой срок давности у авторских прав на перевод?
P.S.S. Книгу купил официально, имею право делать копии на случай пожара.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (01.10.2009), Morris Allan (01.10.2009)

----------


## До

> Книги "Path of Purification" и "Path of Freedom" защищены авторскими правами, и разрешения распространять их в он-лайне не давалось. ...
> --_Бхиккху Ньянатусита, редактор "Буддийского издательского общества"_


Лично мне не очевидно (и не было), что это разрешение должно давать именно _BPS_, так как не очевидно, что оно владеет этими правами.

Первое издание _Path of Purification_ 1956 год, никакого BPS тогда и не существало (1958 год создания).

В письме Ассаджи *не* сообщается, что BPS обладает этими правами. Написано - книга защищена авторстим правом (да, конечно), разрешения не давалось - от BPS (да), от настоящих владельцев авторского права - _не известно_.




> "Буддийское издательское общество" надеется разместить их в он-лайне в следующем году.


Год смерти бх. Нянямоли 1960. Авторское право Шри Ланки сохраняется 50 лет после смерти автора. Т.е. истекает... в следующем году. (Сейчас авторское право на эту книгу принадлежит его наследникам, детям?)

_The Path of Freedom_ (книга 1961 года) не опубликована BPS, опять с какой стати BPS должно давать какие-то разрешения и т.п.?

Я считаю, если BPS имеет, что сказать вразумительное, то пусть так прямо и скажет - обладают ли они сами правами на эти книги и если да, то требуют ли они убрать их с форума. Сообщение от Ассаджи/Ньянатуситы в нынешнем его формате не более чем намёки.

----------

AlexТ (30.09.2009), Morris Allan (01.10.2009)

----------


## До

Кстати, _The Path of Freedom_, перевод Сома Тхера в 1936 году. Сома Тхера умер в 1960 году. Копирайт на его перевод мог бы истечь... в следующем году. Правда есть осложнение - в авторах указан еще Кхеминда Тхера, который и издал этот _черновой_ перевод в 1961 со своими правками. Время жизни Кхеминда Тхера я не нашел.




> In preparing this work for printing I have made a few alterations in the rendering of certain terms and passages, as they appeared in the Original Draft Translation, in accordance with notes and instructions left by the Venerable Soma Thera. The lacunae in the Draft Translation were filled, as far as possible, with the help of the word for word translation in consultation with Soma Thera's notes. All the longer Pali quotations in the footnotes, except a few from the Visuddhimagga and some from the Dhammasahgani etc., were inserted by me.

----------


## Ануруддха

В любом случае разрешение у кого-то нужно получить или ждать окончания действия авторских прав.

----------

Читтадхаммо (01.10.2009)

----------


## До

> В любом случае разрешение у кого-то нужно получить или ждать окончания действия авторских прав.


Сколько людей столько мнений.

----------


## PampKin Head

Такой вопрос: что говорится в Винае по поводу авторских прав, которые в социуме считаются интеллектуальной *собственностью*? Входила ли интеллектуальная *собственность* в список того, чем может обладать бхикку по Винае? Если нет, то у бхикку Нанамоли (к примеру) не было интеллектуальной собственности, которую могли бы наследовать его родственники...

Вспоминается отрывок из сутты, когда мать отправила Рахулу к отцу (который Будда) за наследством... И что получил Рахула, ходя за Шакьямуни с просьбами "дать ему наследство"? Монашеское посвящение. От такая "собственность, передаваемая по линии бхикку".
---
И такое замечание: за прошлый век срок давности авторских прав менялся несколько раз. Посему следующий год - это не обязательно окончание с намеками...

P.S. Так и вижу родственников Будды, которые после Махапаринирваны заявили о своих авторских правах на сутты с намеком, что декламировать их вслух при других - это нарушение их авторских прав... А если кто то выучил наизусть - незаконное копирование.

----------

Huandi (01.10.2009), Мира Смирнова (11.09.2013)

----------


## Huandi

> Последний раз редактировалось Модератор; Вчера в 21:24 Причина: Нарушение авторских прав


Мда... а ведь даже не было просьбы от правообладателей... и не известно, есть ли они вообще...

----------


## Юй Кан

Вообще с этими запретами на публикацию фрагментов текста или полного текста в Интернете -- нелепость.
Одно дело, когда на рынок выпущено "твёрдое" пиратское издание (или текст используется в сети в коммерческих целях) -- тогда всё путём. И совсем другое, когда речь идёт о "мягком" издании, распространяемом бескорыстно.
Чтоб долго не рассуждать -- конкретный пример Пауло Коэльо.

----------


## Топпер

Потому, что цель правообладателей далеко не всегда совпадает с целями Дхаммы.

----------


## Zom

Как я уже говорил, лучше вообще не связывать себя с бизнесом, граничащим с Дхаммой. Очень нехорошая карма может получиться.

Если хочется, чтобы были книги - лучше сразу найти денег на проект, всё сразу проплатить, а потом бесплатно распространять. Чтобы печать (перевод и т.д.) отдельно - Дхамма отдельно. А иначе получается, что начинает продаваться и то и то в одном наборе, даже если это не подразумевалось изначально. Ну и соответственно возникают темы, подобные сабжевой.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (01.10.2009), Читтадхаммо (01.10.2009)

----------


## До

> ps. Написал Ньянатусите письмо.



_Hello Do,

I am sorry but I think that it is better not put download links online 
to the Visuddhimagga translation. If you want to share the file 
privately with friends in Russia, we have no objections, but please 
don't offer the book for download on the internet by putting download 
links. Links to the download links on your website started to appear on 
forums on other websites in Europe, etc.
It is always good to seek permission beforehand before putting things 
online.
The BPS will offer a PDF of the latest edition for download in half a 
year, when the book has been printed in a cheap edition. We'll also put 
it on Google Books.
Regarding the Vimuttimagga, the quality of the translation is not that 
good. It is only a draft translation which was not supposed to be 
published. I am working on a new translation, which is a lot of work. We 
don't mind if you keep this old translation online.

Best wishes,
Bh Nt_

----------

AlekseyE (02.10.2009), Huandi (01.10.2009), Zom (02.10.2009), Ануруддха (02.10.2009)

----------


## sergey

Как-то здесь обсуждалась тема, чтобы английские цитаты переводить, т.к. не все понимают английский. Переведу письмо бханте Ньянатуситы:

"Привет, До!

Я сожалею, но думаю, что лучше не выкладывать ссылки для скачивания перевода Висуддхимагги онлайн. Если вы хотите поделиться файлом частным образом с друзьями в России, мы не возражаем, но пожалуйста не предлагайте книгу для скачивания в интернете, выкладывая ссылки на файл. Ссылки на ссылки для скачивания на вашем сайте начали появляться на форумах на других сайтах в Европе и т.д.
Всегда хорошо заранее спросить разрешения перед тем, как выкладывать что-то онлайн.
BPS выложит PDF последнего издания для скачивания через полгода, после того, как будет напечатано дешевое бумажное издание. Также мы выложим её на Google-книги.
Что касается Вимуттимагги, качество перевода не очень хорошее. Это только предварительный перевод, который не предполагалось публиковать. Я сейчас работаю над новым переводом и это - большая работа. Мы не возражаем, если вы выложите этот старый перевод в онлайн-доступе.

С наилучшими пожеланиями
Бхикху Ньянатусита."

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (02.10.2009), Zom (02.10.2009), Читтадхаммо (02.10.2009)

----------


## AlexТ

> В любом случае разрешение у кого-то нужно получить или ждать окончания действия авторских прав.


Дхамма это не бизнес!  Я думаю что это не чесно делать деньги от публикации чей то работы. Я понимаю деньги за доставку, и бумагу, но не больше...   Дхамма должна быть доступна всем!

Я не думаю что копирайт относится к Дхамме, особенно когда это перевод древних текстов а не личная авторская работа. Особенно если книга была переведена монахом который не является автором и не имеет прав на собственость,  тем более на деньги.

----------

Morris Allan (02.10.2009)

----------


## Ануруддха

Как видно из письма мотивация вовсе не бизнес, а качество издания. Со временем издание будет доступно всем, но при этом контролироваться издателем и переводчиками - наиболее правильный и серьезный подход. Изучать Дхарму по книгам в которых есть ошибки еще опаснее, чем пытаться за нее ничего не заплатить.

----------

Morris Allan (02.10.2009), Zom (02.10.2009), Читтадхаммо (02.10.2009)

----------


## Huandi

Ссылку на Вимуттимаггу теперь видимо стоит вернуть на место, ведь разрешение получено.

----------


## Ануруддха

"Если вы хотите поделиться файлом частным образом с друзьями в России, мы не возражаем, но пожалуйста не предлагайте книгу для скачивания в интернете, выкладывая ссылки на файл."

----------


## Huandi

*We don't mind if you keep this old translation online.* (Мы не возражаем, если вы выложите этот старый перевод в онлайн-доступе.)

----------

PampKin Head (02.10.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> _Hello Do,
> 
> I am sorry but I think that it is better not put download links online 
> to the Visuddhimagga translation. If you want to share the file 
> privately with friends in Russia, we have no objections, but please 
> don't offer the book for download on the internet by putting download 
> links. Links to the download links on your website started to appear on 
> forums on other websites in Europe, etc.
> It is always good to seek permission beforehand before putting things 
> ...


Без переходов на личности, что имеем с сухом остатке:

1. Произведение было создано в глубокой древности (претензий от родственников автора нет?);
2. Переводчик не имел отношения в интелектуальной собственности в силу принятых им обетов;
3. Переводчик умер чуть менее 50 лет назад;

---

С другой стороны:

3.5 "Мы сделаем новый, более качественный перевод";
4. "Мы издаем сначала дорогое издание"; (ака в Европе; плиз, не кладите электронные версии с английским вариантом, дабы ссылки не появлялись на англоязычных форумах ---> у на сне будет нужного уровня продаж!)
5. "Потом мы издаем дешевое издание"; (ака Мотили Бенарсидес в Индии с пометкой "только для продажи в Индии")

Ну а потом на благо всех лохов, которые не смогли купить наше дорогое и дешевое издание мы, таки, выложим все это в интернет...

Я ... с вас, уважаемая буддийская редакция (с)

P.S. А темы про "тот перевод был плохой, мой будет лучше", поэтому в следущем вашем перерождении (ака очередные 50 лет) вы сможете ознакомиться с электронной версией моего "несравненно более лучшего перевода"... - для детей, которые пересмотрелись рекламы по зомби-тв-ящику. 

 :Confused: 

У меня один вопрос: по истечении очередных 50ти лет не найдется очередной бхикку/талантливый переводчик, который повторит итерационный круг под эгидой "а второй перевод тоже был не совершенен"?

Лично мне достаточно перевода с ошибками, который был сделан 49 лет назад, но с которым я могу ознакомиться уже в этой жизни в той форме, которая мне удобно.

P.S.S. Еще раз: я уже купил "дорогое издание", поэтому предъявы в стиле, что у меня нет денег на "барабаны Страдивари от уважаемого буддийского издательства" - мимо кассы... Так сказать, я этим действием "оплатил труд переводчика"... каторый умер 49 лет назад.

----------


## Топпер

> У меня один вопрос: по истечении очередных 50ти лет не найдется очередной бхикку/талантливый переводчик, который повторит итерационный круг под эгидой "а второй перевод тоже был не совершенен"?


Нет предела совершенству.

----------


## AlexТ

По закону США насчет авторских прав  ( 103 b ),  

Перевод чей то работы не дает переводчику правила на оригинальную работу.  Только личных вклад, не находящийся в оригинале, может быть защищен.

То есть это не легально ставить копирайт на перевод работ, автор которых, не дал права на это.  Буддхагхоса не дал права на продажу Виссудхимагги.

А Будда вообще запретил продавать Дхамму. Ud 6.2 .

Tак что любой копирайт на чистый перевод сутт, запрещен законом. Только личные авторские добавки К УЧЕНИЮ ДХАММЫ могут быть защишены правами,






> US Copyright: 103
> "(b) The copyright in a compilation or derivative work extends only to the material contributed by the author of such work, as distinguished from the preexisting material employed in the work, and does not imply any exclusive right in the preexisting material. The copyright in such work is independent of, and does not affect or enlarge the scope, duration, ownership, or subsistence of, any copyright protection in the preexisting material."
> 
> 
> A “derivative work” is a work based upon one or more preexisting works, such as a translation, musical arrangement, dramatization, fictionalization, motion picture version, sound recording, art reproduction, abridgment, condensation, or any other form in which a work may be recast, transformed, or adapted. A work consisting of editorial revisions, annotations, elaborations, or other modifications, which, as a whole, represent an original work of authorship, is a “derivative work”.
> http://www.copyright.gov/title17/92chap1.html

----------


## До

> По закону США насчет авторских прав  ( 103 b ), Перевод чей то работы не дает переводчику правила на оригинальную работу.  Только личных вклад, не находящийся в оригинале, может быть защищен. То есть это не легально ставить копирайт на перевод работ, автор которых, не дал права на это.  Буддхагхоса не дал права на продажу Виссудхимагги.


Никто и не говорит, что копирайт на Висуддхимаггу (на пали) принадлежит издательству или переводчику. Речь идет только о тексте перевода (=derivative work). Переводить и переиздавать палийский текст можно свободно так как копирайт на саму Висуддхимаггу давно истёк, но ваш перевод (английский текст) уже защищён копирайтом 50 лет.

ps. Законы нужно читать не американские, а Шриланкийские.
http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Fi...operty_law.pdf




> А Будда вообще запретил продавать Дхамму. Ud 6.2 .


Это на совести переводчиков и издательств.

----------


## AlexТ

> Никто и не говорит, что копирайт на Висуддхимаггу (на пали) принадлежит издательству или переводчику. Речь идет только о тексте перевода (=derivative work). Переводить и переиздавать палийский текст можно свободно так как копирайт на саму Висуддхимаггу давно истёк, но ваш перевод (английский текст) уже защищён копирайтом 50 лет.



Насколько я понял, по законам США, сам перевод чей то работы, нельзя копирайтить без разрешения автора (Буддхагхоса). 
Так что перевод Висудхимагги не может быть защищен копирайтом, если Висудхимагга остается правом Буддхагхосы.

На счет шриланкских законов, можеть быть вы правы...


Но всетаки интересно:  Если автор (Будда) запретил продажу своих работ, то есть ли у кого нибудь право, без разрешения Автора,  копирайтить его работы и продавать их? Перевод, не является оригинальной работой, так что все права за Автором.

----------


## До

> Насколько я понял, по законам США, сам перевод чей то работы, нельзя копирайтить без разрешения автора (Буддхагхоса).


Да это так в течении срока копирайта на основную работу. Но копирайт на Висуддхимаггу уже истёк, следовательно можно свободно её переводить и копирайтить перевод.




> Так что перевод Висудхимагги не может быть защищен копирайтом, если Висудхимагга остается правом Буддхагхосы.


Перевод, это derivative work.

ps. Кстати не авторизованный перевод (защищённого копирайтом произведения) все равно защищается копирайтом - то что оно возникло с нарушениями не отменяет его собственного копирайта. Просто можно, например, оштрафовать переводчика и всё.

----------


## AlexТ

> Да это так в течении срока копирайта на основную работу. Но копирайт на Висуддхимаггу уже истёк, следовательно можно свободно её переводить и копирайтить перевод.
> 
> 
> Перевод, это derivative work.



То есть право копирайта истекает со временем? А если Автор не разрешил продавать свою работу никогда, то даже это указание истекает со временем  ( с юридической, не Дхаммической точки зрения)?


Будда учил Дхамме за бесплатно, как подарок... А через ~2,500 лет  некоторые предприниматели решили копирайтить его работы и продавать их за немалую цену...

----------


## До

> То есть право копирайта истекает со временем? А если Автор не разрешил продавать свою работу никогда, то даже это указание истекает со временем  ( с юридической, не Дхаммической точки зрения)?


Висуддхимагга на пали - копирайт истёк. Перевод Висудхимагги - копирайт у издательства. Автор не может отменять закон. Но он может, согласно закону, передать работу в общее достояние и тогда её копирайт истёк. Но на перевод (производная работа) это никак не влияет - её делал другой человек, это другое произведение, оно связанно с предыдущим только тем, что оно _перевод_. На перевод нужно разрешение в пределах 50 лет, как они истекли разрешения не нужно. 




> Будда учил Дхамме за бесплатно, как подарок... А через ~2,500 лет  некоторые предприниматели решили копирайтить его работы и продавать их за немалую цену...


Да.

----------


## AlexТ

Есть еще один вариант,


Когда жил Будда, то он был правообладателем на копирайт Дхаммы-Винаи. После париниббаны, его учение стало принадлежать  сангхе в целом. Так же и с Буддхагосой. После его смерти, его работа стала принадлежать Сангхе в целом.   Сангха которая существует и сейчас, и которая обладает правом (копирайт) на их документы и любые переводы .  Так что может можно сказать что Буддийские тексты ДО СИХ ПОР принадлежат Сангхе в целом, являются их собственостью, их наследием, а не отдельному монаху или человеку. Так что Сангха в целом, это правообладатель который был на протяжение веков. 

Может с таким аргументом можно опровергнуть любые частные права на перевод древних текстов (Висудхимаггу и т.д.) .  Сангха в целом это носитель  и продолжитель копирайта, а не кратко живущая единичная личность (после которой копирайт может истечь). 

Поскольку  переводчики не спрашивали разрешения у ВСЕЙ сангхи в целом на право Англ. перевода, то прав на копирайт перевода или прав на сам текст, или на производные работы нет. Даже если сам Достопочтимый Нанамоли разрешил БПС копирайтить его перевод Висудхимагги, то это не действительно так как он (как отдельная личность)  не владелец прав на Висудхимаггу - ВСЯ Сангха в целом владеет правами.

----------


## До

Почтовый адрес Buddhist Publication Society: _bps@sltnet.lk_
http://www.bps.lk/contactus.asp

----------


## Юй Кан

О чём вообще спор? %) Хотите переводить сутры, соблюдая социальные нормы/законы, -- берите палийские тексты и, с помощью любого параллельного текста (т.е. переводов сутр на любой другой язык, включая русский), сделайте собственную версию. И никаких конфликтов не будет.

Кроме того: если переводчик на англ. допустил некоторые искажения (а это неизбежно, т.к. идеальных переводов не существует), то следующий переводчик, тщательно исполняя перевод с англ. и не обращаясь к оригиналу, их ещё усугубит, как и бывает сплошь и рядом...

Так зачем множить искажения, заранее зная, что множишь, да ещё настаивать на своём праве публиковать/распространять дважды искажённые версии священных текстов?

----------


## Сергей А

Дхарму нельзя распространять за деньги, в любом случае. И сами переводы слов Будды, естественно, тоже - плохая карма, неужели люди не понимают.
Продавайте само издание, оно ведь стоит денег и добавочную стоимость можно накрутить - зарабатывайте на здоровье. Как предметы культа.

Но кочевряжиться из-за того, что твой перевод слов Будды выложили в интернет и требовать за это бабос - ох как нехорошо!

----------


## Юй Кан

Серёж, тут что, кто-то предложил продавать Дхарму? : ))

----------


## Сергей А

> Серёж, тут что, кто-то предложил продавать Дхарму? : ))


 :Smilie: 
Исправил камент.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Дхарму нельзя распространять за деньги, в любом случае. И сами переводы слов Будды, естественно, тоже - плохая карма, неужели люди не понимают.
> Продавайте само издание, оно ведь стоит денег и добавочную стоимость можно накрутить - зарабатывайте на здоровье. Как предметы культа.
> 
> Но кочевряжиться из-за того, что твой перевод слов Будды выложили в интернет и требовать за это бабос - ох как нехорошо!


Или кто-то тут предложил распространять Её за деньги? %)

Т.е., ты к чему и кому это всё оттоптал? Самому себе можешь объяснить?

----------


## Сергей А

> Или кто-то тут предложил распространять Её за деньги? %)
> 
> Т.е., ты к чему и кому это всё оттоптал? Самому себе можешь объяснить?


 :Mad: 
В поддержку этого поста.

----------


## PampKin Head

Уважаемые, так до чего договорились? Нанамоли возвращаем в прямой эфир, наращивая объемы сканирования?

----------


## AlexТ

Священые Буддийские тексты принадлежать Будде.   

По законам Дхармы,  ни кто, не имеет права копирайтить его работы. Это вообще может быть параджикой для монаха.


По житейским комерчиским законам, я думаю что тексты принадлежать Сангхе в ЦЕЛОМ, и не один монах не может говорить за всю сангху.


Как один сказал:


To sell Dhamma implies to claim ownership over it which makes one one of the five great thiеves:

“...Further, bhikkhus, here a certain evil bhikkhu, having learnt the Dhamma-Vinaya made known by the Tathagata claims it for his own. This, bhikkhus, is the second great thiеf found in the world.” [Vin. vol.3 p.89]

(From the Buddha's admonishment to the monks who were the first offenders of the fourth Parajika rule. A 'parajika' offence is the most serious kind, which entails immediate, automatic expulsion from the Sangha for life.)

The Buddha gave his teachings freely, in my opinion it is wrong for his disciples to sell what they have been given freely out of immeasurable compassion.


Продавать Дхамму означает владеть на ее правами, которое делает "правообладателя"  одним из пяти видов великих воровствов.


"... Далее Монахи, Один злой монах выучив Дхамму-Винаю (проповедуюмую Татхагатой) присвояет ее как свою. Это, монахи, второй тип великого вора найденым в этом мире."  Вин. том 3 стр. 89

...

----------


## До

> Вин. том 3 стр. 89


Нельзя ли нормальную ссылку?

----------


## AlexТ

> Нельзя ли нормальную ссылку?


У меня ее нет. Я цитирую цитату одного человека.

----------


## До

> У меня ее нет. Я цитирую цитату одного человека.


Я нашел. Вероятно, это была нумерация по изданию PTS. Suttavibhanga, Prajika, IV, 1, 2-3.



> Again, monks, here a certain depraved monk, having mastered thoroughly dhamma and the discipline made known by the tathagata, takes it for his own. This, monks, is the second great thief found existing in the world. (_The Book of Discipline. Horner. 1938. p.156._.)


Без комментария не вполне понятно, что это значит.

----------


## AlexТ

> Я нашел. Вероятно, это была нумерация по изданию PTS. Suttavibhanga, Prajika, IV, 1, 2-3.
> 
> Без комментария не вполне понятно, что это значит.





> Again, monks, here a certain depraved monk, having mastered thoroughly dhamma and the discipline made known by the tathagata, takes it for his own. This, monks, is the second great thief found existing in the world. (The Book of Discipline. Horner. 1938. p.156..)


Спасибо за цитату.  Вот еще одно указание Будды не копирайтить Дхамму.
Копирайт означает право и авторство на материал. Будда это Автор и владелец права на его бесплатное учение!

----------


## Юй Кан

> Священые Буддийские тексты принадлежать Будде.


Сорь, но у Будды нет никакой собственности. И не было -- кроме, м.б., чаши для подаяний и одеяния. : )
Потому, как понимаю, тексты писаний принадлежат Сангхе.

При этом переводы сутр (со всеми их огрехами!) не принадлежат даже Сангхе, являясь, строго говоря, _собственностью переводчика_. И только. И лишь переводчик вправе решать, как с ними поступать.

Наконец, никто не вправе поступать с чужой (согласно копирайту) собственностью вопреки воле её владельца.

Иначе -- "присвоение тебе не принадлежащего".

Как бы кто это ни оправдывал ссылками на сутры же...

----------


## AlexТ

> Сорь, но у Будды нет никакой собственности.


У него интеллектуальная собственость. У него Авторские права.




> Потому, как понимаю, тексты писаний принадлежат Сангхе.
> 
> При этом переводы сутр (со всеми их огрехами!) не принадлежат даже Сангхе, являясь, строго говоря,


Согласно закона США, перевод чьих то текстов НЕ ДАЕТ права на оригинальные тексты. Так же перевод не считается оригинальной работой и переводчик обязан иметь права от праводержателя/ей.

Нельзя взять чью то работу, перевести ее, и поставить копирайт на перевод.

----------


## Бо

AlexTheGreat - Земля тоже не имеет собственности на то, что из нее произрастает, но это не значит, что у того, кто вырастил на ней хлеб, трудился в поте лица, сеял, полол, собирал, можно просто взять и забрать мешок зерна, потому что оно ему не принадлежит, оно принадлежит земле. Чем вы недовольны? Переведите бесплатный палийский вариант и раздайте всем бесплатно, создайте конкуренцию, по вашему мнению нечистых совестью переводчиков.

----------


## AlexТ

> AlexTheGreat - Земля тоже не имеет собственности на то, что из нее произрастает, но это не значит, что у того, кто вырастил на ней хлеб, трудился в поте лица, сеял, полол, собирал, можно просто взять и забрать мешок зерна, потому что оно ему не принадлежит, оно принадлежит земле.


Xлеб это не земля. Это оригинальная работа. Просто перевод, оригинальной интелектуальной работой не называется. 




> Чем вы недовольны? Переведите бесплатный палийский вариант и раздайте всем бесплатно, создайте конкуренцию, по вашему мнению нечистых совестью переводчиков.


Я не доволен тем что Будда бесплатно учил всех, а кто то 25 столетий спустя продает его собственость за большие деньги. Его учение это не коммерчиский продукт. Он учил бедных и богатых. Он запретил делать бизнесс из его учения (Удана 6.2) и назвал того кто не делится дхаммой, самым злым скупным человеком. 


One should not make the Dhamma a trade. 
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...6.02.than.html

"Monks, there are these five forms of stinginess. Which five? Stinginess as to one's monastery [lodgings], stinginess as to one's family [of supporters], stinginess as to one's gains, stinginess as to one's status, and stinginess as to the Dhamma. These are the five forms of stinginess. *And the meanest of these five is this: stinginess as to the Dhamma."*
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....254.than.html


А насчет своих переводов: Я не знаю достаточно пали чтоб легко читать или что бы переводить.

----------

Zom (07.12.2009), Читтадхаммо (08.12.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Забавно, но бхикку Нанамоли (перевед которого в остром приступе социальной справедливости убрали из общего доступа на БФ) - давно уже в иных перерождениях. 

И стенать о правах собственников *в таких случаях* - это вообще какой то бред. Может бы  начнем еще соблюдать нормы шариата или законы Ману до кучи?

Лично меня страдания живых существ по поводу *недополученной прибыли* сильно не волнуют... 

P.S. Может кто-то внятно объяснить, что отсканировавший текст перевода Вишудхимагги взял у бхикку Нанамоли в качестве "неданного"? Купите вы его перевод или скачаете в сети, его уже это не сильно волнует на данный момент...

----------


## Юй Кан

> Нельзя взять чью то работу, перевести ее, и поставить копирайт на перевод.


Что за игры упрямого ума, как будто несколько страниц треда напрочь стёрты из памяти? %)

Если автор/держатель прав на оригинальный текст ушёл в паринирвану и с момента его ухода прошло около 2500 лет, то *все права на перевод принадлежат пе-ре-вод-чи-ку*.

----------


## Юй Кан

Узнаю русских буддистов... %)

"Нам пофиг все нормы и законы! Нам и никакой монах не указ!!!"

Трудно подождать полгода?

Кшанти-парамиту мы юзаем только тогда, когда нам хочется, а остальных случаях мы такие крутые, что нам и "не брать тебе не принадлежащего" не указ?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Узнаю русских буддистов... %)
> 
> "Нам пофиг все нормы и законы! Нам и никакой монах не указ!!!"
> 
> Трудно подождать полгода?
> 
> Кшанти-парамиту мы юзаем только тогда, когда нам хочется, а остальных случаях мы такие крутые, что нам и "не брать тебе не принадлежащего" не указ?


Не понял... Бхикку Нанамоли воскреснет через полгода и передаст права, убрав с них некторые плотно сидящие попы (хотелось бы понять, что мешает предоставить право безвозмездного распространения сейчас)?

Или через погода можно будет по факсу или мылом высылать любому пекущемуся о благе живых существ бумагу о сроке давности авторских прав?

P.S. Да, монах Девадатта иеже с ними - не указ. А также шариат, законы Ману и прочая бредятина.

----------


## Юй Кан

Вас любезно и уважительно попросили потерпеть полгода, и вы, как водится, в полном праве либо проигнорировать просьбу, либо столь же уважительно выполнить её.

А всякие "не понял" и демагогическая демонстрация презрения к монаху -- суть поиски самооправданий/отмазок, всего лишь для того, чтоб _целых полгода не терпеть_ и просьбу монаха не выполнять, явив заодно собственную круть на благо всех живых существ.

И кто вам запретит, правда?

Так о чём хлопочете, если вам никто не указ? : )

----------


## PampKin Head

И то верно, кто же нам может запретить...

Если монах владеет авторскими правами в соответствии с мирскими законами (но не Винаей), то что мешает этому монаху предоставить право сейчас?

----------


## Юй Кан

PampKin Head, мне повторить Вам *весь* свой предыдущий пост? : ))

А в остальном лейтмотив всех прений с вашей с (Алексом) стороны напоминает мне "Песню простого советского человека" (как она называлась в сценарии, а ныне -- Song about rabbits in classic russian comedy movie. Chaotic but funny)...

----------


## AlexТ

> Что за игры упрямого ума, как будто несколько страниц треда напрочь стёрты из памяти? %)
> 
> Если автор/держатель прав на оригинальный текст ушёл в паринирвану и с момента его ухода прошло около 2500 лет, то *все права на перевод принадлежат пе-ре-вод-чи-ку*.



Я не знаю про Сри Ланские Права, но по закону США US Copyright: 103b (и некоторых других стран) перевод это не оригинальная работа, и права лежат у того и которого переводят тексты a не у переводчика. Нельзя перевести чей то текст, и копирайтить этот перевод .

----------


## До

> Нельзя перевести чей то текст, и копирайтить этот перевод.


Нарушение копирайта при переводе *не* отменяет копирайта на перевод. Копирайт на текст возникает автоматически и защищается независимо.

В любом случае ни вам, ни нам права на эти тексты *не* принадлежат, так что мы никаких претензий предъявлять не можем. Пишите в Сангху или в BPL (которое возглавляют так-же монахи - президент Бхикху Бодхи, редактор Бхиккху Нянатусита, основателем был Нянапоника Тхера), пусть они примут санкции к BPL, или к Бхиккху Бодхи, или к Бхиккху Нянатусите за то, что те копирайтят переводы канона. Потом нам расскажите что получилось.

ps. Или сюда http://www.nipo.gov.lk/

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.05.2010), Юй Кан (07.12.2009)

----------


## До

> Works of Sri Lanka Folklore
> 12.—(1) In the case of works of Sri Lanka folklore, the rights referred to in sections 10
> and 11 (1) shall be exercised by the Minister in charge of the subject of Culture.
> (2) Works of Sri Lanka folklore shall be protected by all means available under this
> Part, *without limitation in time*.
> (3) Copies of works of Sri Lanka folklore made abroad and copies of translations,
> adaptations, arrangements, or other transformations of works of Sri Lanka folklore made
> abroad, without the *authorization of the Minister in charge of the subject of Culture*, shall be
> neither imported nor distributed.


Если Типитака относится к шриланкийскому фолклору (а видимо так оно и есть), то она не имеет срока давности на копирайт, разрешение даёт министр культуры. Следовательно ему можно жаловаться.

http://www.cultural.gov.lk/

Удачи. :)

----------

AlexТ (07.12.2009), Юй Кан (07.12.2009)

----------


## До

Кстати, копировать работу _для собственного персонального использования_, согласно шриланкийский законам - _можно_.




> _Fair Use_*13*. Notwithstanding the provisions of section 10, the following uses of a protected work, either in the original languages or in translation, shall be permissible without the author’s consent—
> (a) in the case of any work that has been lawfully published—
> (i) the reproduction, translation, adaptation, arrangement or other transformation of such work exclusively *for the user’s own personal and private use*;


Но это относится только к законным публикациям.

----------


## Юй Кан

Уф, спасибо безотказному До за терпение. : )

----------


## PampKin Head

Посылка из UK прибыла, первые 3 книги ушли в работу...
---
Order Ref : 56078
*Dispeller of Delusion* (402) Dispeller Of Delusion [vol 1 & 2]*Life of the Buddha*(13367) Life Of The BuddhaMindfulness of Breathing(1388) Mindfulness Of Breathing *есть в инете*Minor Readings and Illustrator of Ultimate Meaning(1685) Minor Readings AndPathways of Buddhist Thought(2408) Pathways Of Buddhist Thought Stories of Old(2455) Stories Of OldExposition of Non-Conflict(2324) Exposition Of Non-conflictGirimananda Sutta(2340) Girimananda SuttaBuddha's Teaching in His Own Words(8577) Buddha's Teaching In His Own WordsPali-English Glossary of Technical Terms(6154) Pali-english Glossary Of Technical

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (16.05.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

Оцифрованное выкладывается на http://oldtradition.org/

----------

AlekseyE (17.05.2010), AlexТ (17.05.2010), Odvulpa (17.05.2010), Zom (16.05.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (16.05.2010)

----------


## Zom

Патисамбида - это подарок однозначна! 

На неё тоже права закончились? Там стоит 1982 год.. а истекают когда?

----------


## PampKin Head

> На неё тоже права закончились? Там стоит 1982 год.. а истекают когда?


Посчитали со дня смерти бхикку (&#209;āṇamoli Bhikkhu, born Osbert Moore, [1905—*March 8, 1960*], 50 лет), остальные жадные дети (вне зависимости от возраста и представлений о авторском праве на переводы бхикку) идут лесом.

P.S. Long Life the До, за его работу!

----------

Zom (17.05.2010)

----------


## Zom

А 50 лет - это как бы ...катируется вообщем такой срок для истечения прав на Западе? Может у них какой-то другой.. скажем 80.

----------


## Поляков

> Посчитали со дня смерти бхикку (&#209;āṇamoli Bhikkhu, born Osbert Moore, [1905—*March 8, 1960*], 50 лет), остальные жадные дети (вне зависимости от возраста и представлений о авторском праве на переводы бхикку) идут лесом.


Почему 50 лет? В РФ, США,  Англии и проч. срок исключительного права 70 лет со дня смерти автора. Ждать надо 2030 года.

----------


## AlexТ

> Почему 50 лет? В РФ, США,  Англии и проч. срок исключительного права 70 лет со дня смерти автора. Ждать надо 2030 года.


A в Шри Ланке, там где были переведены эти книги?

----------


## Поляков

> A в Шри Ланке, там где были переведены эти книги?


А где они были опубликованы впервые?

Сейчас посмотрел - "Originally published in 1956 and 1964 in Sri Lanka". 

В Шри Ланке копирайт действует 70 лет: 




> Duration
> 
> Copyright in Sri Lanka is generally protected during the life of the author and 70 years after his death. (http://www.nipo.gov.lk/copy.htm)


Зато есть перевод авторские права на который истекли - The path of purity; being a translation of Buddhaghosa's Visuddhimagga by Pe Maung Tin ([1922]) .

----------

Zom (17.05.2010)

----------


## До

> В Шри Ланке копирайт действует 70 лет:


Обалдеть.  :Frown:  Тот закон, что я находил, значит, устарел, а на википедии всё ещё написано 50. Причем, когда я писал б. Нянатусите, что копирайт истекает в след. году он смолчал.

----------


## Поляков

> Обалдеть.  Тот закон, что я находил, значит, устарел


Этот Intellectual Property Act, No. 36 датирован 2003 годом. 

Интересно, существует что-то типа GNU GPL для литературных произведений?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Этот Intellectual Property Act, No. 36 датирован 2003 годом. 
> 
> Интересно, существует что-то типа GNU GPL для литературных произведений?


В сутрах Праджняпарамиты регулярно говорилось про безмерное количество заслуг тех, кто распространит ту или иную сутру... Эдакий GPL.

----------

Ондрий (17.05.2010)

----------


## Поляков

> В сутрах Праджняпарамиты регулярно говорилось про безмерное количество заслуг тех, кто распространит ту или иную сутру... Эдакий GPL.


Смутные времена настали. 

"Субхути, если бы добрый сын или добрая дочь запишут, возьмут, прочтут, заучат и проповедуют эту сутру всем людям, то автор или иной правообладатель вправе в соответствии с пунктом 3 статьи 1252 настоящего Кодекса требовать по своему выбору от нарушителя вместо возмещения убытков выплаты компенсации в размере от десяти тысяч рублей до пяти миллионов рублей, определяемом по усмотрению суда".

----------

Ондрий (17.05.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> В сутрах Праджняпарамиты регулярно говорилось про безмерное количество заслуг тех, кто распространит ту или иную сутру... Эдакий GPL.


Размножай себе и раскидывай, яко спам, и никаких практик не надобно...
Не сутры, а просто какие-то "письма щастя"! : )

----------


## AlexТ

> Этот Intellectual Property Act, No. 36 датирован 2003 годом. 
> 
> Интересно, существует что-то типа GNU GPL для литературных произведений?



a) У монахов нету собствености. Они не могуть владеть имуществом.

б) Является ли перевод религиозных текстов Intellectual Property, или это относится к фольклеру/религии?   Есть ли разница в законе насчет этого?


Вообще, Дхамма должна быть бесплатной!

----------

Кхантибало (18.05.2010)

----------


## Zom

А там хитро сделано (например в книге Патисамбиды). Там идёт ещё на 70 страниц аналитическо-буддологический текст (в качестве введения), который никак не относится к Дхамме по существу. И поскольку он там есть - книга уже в принципе не попадает под категорию Дхаммы.

Насчёт имущества - что значит не могут? Ещё как могут. Тут просто не надо путать советы Будды и социальные реалии (законы, действующие в стране и обеспечивающие личностные права и т.д. и т.п.). По закону у монаха может быть хоть дворец в личной собственности.

----------


## Поляков

> a) У монахов нету собствености. Они не могуть владеть имуществом.


Тогда им не надо сутры переводить, т.к. это автоматически влечет возникновение авторских прав на перевод, со всеми вытекающими имущественными правами.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Насчёт имущества - что значит не могут? Ещё как могут. Тут просто не надо путать советы Будды и социальные реалии (законы, действующие в стране и обеспечивающие личностные права и т.д. и т.п.). *По закону у монаха может быть хоть дворец в личной собственности*.


Странно это как то:

У Паок Саяду в монастыре:



> *Monastics and Money * 
> - Theravāda monks, novices and 10-precept nuns are not permitted to use, handle or possess money in any form, including: cash, credit cards, cheques, electronic transactions, gold, silver, jewellery, etc. Monastics who carry their own funds must relinquish them PERMANENTLY before taking up residence in the monastery. There are no exceptions to this rule. (For those monastics with allowable requisite funds, see below.)


Не совсем понятно, чем дворец отличается от серебра или драгоценностей...

----------


## Zom

Я про то что по закону у монаха может быть хоть 10 заводов в собственности. Закон и Дхамма - вещи разные. Хотя многие (особенно на Западе) часто эти вещи соединяют в одно целое. И к ним ещё добавляют социальную справедливость, права человека и прочие соцпакеты.

----------

Читтадхаммо (22.08.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я про то что по закону у монаха может быть хоть 10 заводов в собственности. Закон и Дхамма - вещи разные. Хотя многие (особенно на Западе) часто эти вещи соединяют в одно целое. И к ним ещё добавляют социальную справедливость, права человека и прочие соцпакеты.


В смысле по светскому закону, но не Винае?

Интересно, какой для монаха в случае собственности более приоритетен? Если Виная, но не стоит ли решить вопрос с недвижимостью и собственностью в рамках светских процедур (дарение, раздача и т.д)?

----------


## Zom

Ну да, да, именно так. И в этом смысле авторские права есть (они же не подлежат обязательной регистрации?).

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну да, да, именно так. И в этом смысле авторские права есть (они же не подлежат обязательной регистрации?).


Собственно, передавая право собственности на перевод, монах как то странно поступает: 
- с одной стороны избавляется от нее;
- с другой передает свой перевод в собственность каким-то левым организациям, людям (или нелевым)... которые получают право уголовного и административного преследования.

Представте, что бы сказал бхикку Ньянамоли, если бы ему стало известно о преследовании тех, кто попытается сделать его переводы публичными безвозмездно *через 50 лет с кго кончины*?

Кстати,* GNU GPL* касается в первую очередь софта, *но что мешает монахам (и не только) выпускать переводы под этой лицензией*?!

----------


## Zom

> Собственно, передавая право собственности на перевод, монах как то странно поступает:


А я как бы не в курсе дела. Он кому-то передал свои права на свой перевод?

----------


## PampKin Head

> А я как бы не в курсе дела. Он кому-то передал свои права на свой перевод?


Конкретно Ньянамоли? Надо поисследовать вопрос... 

Причем это важный пункт: срок давности (могу ошибаться) зависит от того, есть ли явные владельцы авторских прав или они неизвестны...

По части GPL



> Цель GNU GPL — предоставить пользователю права копировать, модифицировать и распространять (в том числе на коммерческой основе) программы (что по умолчанию запрещено законом об авторских правах), а также гарантировать, что и пользователи всех производных программ получат вышеперечисленные права. (Например, запрещается создавать на основе свободной программы под GPL другой проект, не предоставляя его исходники пользователям. Таким образом, данная лицензия вовсе не позволяет делать с программами «что попало», как могут ошибочно трактовать данную лицензию плохо знакомые с ней.) Принцип «наследования» прав называется «копилефт» (транслитерация английского «copyleft») и был придуман Ричардом Столлмэном. По контрасту с GPL, лицензии собственнического ПО  очень редко дают пользователю такие права и обычно, наоборот, стремятся их ограничить, например, запрещая восстановление исходного кода.
> 
> Лицензируя работу на условиях GNU GPL, автор не отказывается от права считаться её автором

----------


## До

Возможно длинна копирайта во времена Нянамоли была ещё меньше, ведь закон о 50 годах был принят только в 1979-1988.

В самых прогрессивных странах копирайт уже 100 лет, так что ждём очередного удлинения. Возможно мы больше никогда не увидим public domain книг.

----------


## Поляков

> Кстати,* GNU GPL* касается в первую очередь софта, *но что мешает монахам (и не только) выпускать переводы под этой лицензией*?!


Кстати, забыли про Creative Commons. Такая лицензия  вполне подойдет для буддийской литературы.

----------


## PampKin Head

*Minor Readings and Illustrator of Ultimate Meaning*
http://www.sendspace.com/file/k2v0u9




> ISBN : 0860130231
> EAN : 9780860130239
> Cover : Hardback
> Pages : 392
> Size : 222 x 142mm
> Publisher : Pali Text Society
> Published : 1960
> Category : Theravada Buddhism: General 
> Category 2 : Theravada: Pali Canon 
> ...

----------

AlexТ (25.05.2010), Zom (25.05.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (25.05.2010)

----------


## Zom

Интересный факт, сам Ньянамоли (переводчик Висуддхимагги с пали на английский), судя по этому его письму, не верил в Висуддхимаггу -)

Отрывок из его письма своему другу:




> "My famous (?) magnum opus (translation) was published last month. I have asked them to send you a copy. If it hasn't arrived by March, let me know (parcels seem to take 6 to 8 weeks to Europe now). It seems rather alien and odd, like something done by someone else. For amusement I concealed my name in the first letters of each sentence in the preface. I haven't told anyone but you at all. It amuses me to see if anyone will notice it (but of course they won't). I do not really like the book at all, or agree with some of its content, and it really represents partly the getting past an obstacle and partly some rather abstruse literary amusement for myself. I recommend you to put it on a shelf rather than read it. I think the printers, the best in Ceylon, could have done a better job. Had I known, I would have left less in their hands, still... The "18 faults of a monastery" at the beginning of chapter IV might amuse you."


Примерный перевод:

"Моя известная работа была опубликована в прошлом месяце. Я попросил их послать тебе копию. Если не пришла к марту, дай знать (бандероль кажется идёт от 6-8 недель в Европу сейчас). Она кажется довольно чужой и странной, как что-то сделанное кем-то другим. Ради смеха я спрятал своё имя в предисловии в заглавных буквах каждого предложения. Я никому кроме тебя об этом не сказал. Меня забавляет, заметит кто-то это или же нет (но конечно никто не заметит). Я не скажу что мне нравится эта книга или что согласен с некоторыми её частями, и она отчасти выражает преодление [мной] препятствия, и отчасти - трудную для понимания литературную забаву, что я устроил для себя. Я бы посоветовал тебе лучше поставить книгу на полку, нежели читать её. Я думаю издатели, лучшие в Цейлоне, могли бы сделать работу получше. Если б я знал, я бы меньше передал [материала] в их руки, однако...  "18 недостатков монастыря" в начале главы IV, быть может, тебя позабавят."


Что интересно, действительно его имя скрыто в предисловии, что может указывать на подлинность письма:

Его мирское имя - Osbert John Salvin Moore.

Предисловие целиком *имя скрыто в первой части предисловия*: 




> TRANSLATOR'S PREFACE
> 
> Originally I made this translation for my own instruction because the only
> published version was then no longer obtainable. So it was not done with any
> intention at all of publication; but rather it grew together out of notes made on
> some of the book's passages. By the end of 1953 it had been completed, more
> or less, and put aside. Early in the following year a suggestion to publish it was
> put to me, and I eventually agreed, though not without a good deal of hesitation.
> Reasons for agreeing, however, seemed not entirely lacking. The only previous
> ...

----------


## PampKin Head

Как заполучить в цепкие лапы? 

Пример: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10280144/bud...amoli.1972.pdf

По аналогии формируете ссылку с интересующим вас названием и забираете файл.

----------

ARYAPRAJNA (22.08.2010)

----------


## ARYAPRAJNA

Большая благодарность за труды. Однако у меня не получается "сформировать ссылку". После последнего слэша подставляю вместо приведенного названия название мнтересующего издания (Гиримананды) - и нуль. Поясните, будьте добры.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Большая благодарность за труды. Однако у меня не получается "сформировать ссылку". После последнего слэша подставляю вместо приведенного названия название мнтересующего издания (Гиримананды) - и нуль. Поясните, будьте добры.


http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10280144/bud...%20Thinker.pdfhttp://dl.dropbox.com/u/10280144/bud..._Breathing.pdfhttp://dl.dropbox.com/u/10280144/bud...amoli.1972.pdfhttp://dl.dropbox.com/u/10280144/bud...20Nanamoli.pdfhttp://dl.dropbox.com/u/10280144/bud...amoli.1960.pdfhttp://dl.dropbox.com/u/10280144/bud...amoli.2007.pdfhttp://dl.dropbox.com/u/10280144/bud...amoli.1983.pdfhttp://dl.dropbox.com/u/10280144/bud...amoli.1980.pdfhttp://dl.dropbox.com/u/10280144/bud...20Nanamoli.pdfhttp://dl.dropbox.com/u/10280144/bud...oli%2C2009.pdfhttp://dl.dropbox.com/u/10280144/bud...amoli.1999.pdfhttp://dl.dropbox.com/u/10280144/bud...amoli.1987.pdfhttp://dl.dropbox.com/u/10280144/bud...amoli.1987.pdfhttp://dl.dropbox.com/u/10280144/bud...amoli.1979.pdfhttp://dl.dropbox.com/u/10280144/bud...amoli.1972.pdf ***http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10280144/bud...oli%2C2009.pdfhttp://dl.dropbox.com/u/10280144/bud...oli%2C1991.pdfhttp://dl.dropbox.com/u/10280144/bud...oli%2C1991.pdf

* - читать просто в обязательном порядке

----------

AlexТ (22.08.2010), ARYAPRAJNA (23.08.2010), Asoka (22.09.2010), Kit (08.08.2011), Odvulpa (23.08.2010), Кхантибало (24.08.2010), Сергей Муай (23.08.2010)

----------


## ARYAPRAJNA

Еще раз благодарность, но Вимуттимагга отсутствует. Есть повторяющиеся ссылки (Патисамбхида и др).

----------


## Zom

Удивлён -) На AccesstoInsight выложили PDF с Висуддхимаггой. Типа лицензионный и все дела.

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/index.html

Прямая ссылка на скачивание файла:
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a...cation2011.pdf

----------

Kit (08.08.2011), sergey (08.08.2011), Аминадав (08.08.2011), До (08.08.2011), Кхантибало (08.08.2011), Федор Ф (08.08.2011)

----------


## sergey

> Удивлён -) На AccesstoInsight выложили PDF с Висуддхимаггой. Типа лицензионный и все дела.


Замечательно! Это - новое издание с "твердой" и электронной версией. Что же, как BPS и обещало, они выпустили электронную версию в свободный доступ. Спасибо им и тем, кто помогал (Джон Буллит с accesstoinsight и другие), за труды.

----------

Аминадав (08.08.2011)

----------


## Zom

Интересно насколько он по тексту отличается от старой версии...

----------


## До

> Интересно насколько он по тексту отличается от старой версии...


Там написано насколько. Не копирую цитату, так как в книге копирование оключено (not allowed). Поиск по слову _fourth edition_.

----------

Zom (08.08.2011)

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

> Как заполучить в цепкие лапы? 
> 
> Пример: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10280144/bud...amoli.1972.pdf
> 
> По аналогии формируете ссылку с интересующим вас названием и забираете файл.


Не могу скачать вот это http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10280144/bud...tch_of_Freedom, Vimuttimagga,N.Ehara,1961.pdf 
и вот это The Four Sublime States by Nanamoli , идет после The Four Sublime States & Practise of Loving Kindness by Nanamoli 

Помогите скачать пожалуйста ! Спасибо!

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

> Удивлён -) На AccesstoInsight выложили PDF с Висуддхимаггой. Типа лицензионный и все дела.
> 
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/index.html
> 
> Прямая ссылка на скачивание файла:
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a...cation2011.pdf


Кому нужен вариант с разрешенным копированием , в личные сообщения пишите ..

----------


## sergey

> Не могу скачать вот это http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10280144/bud...tch_of_Freedom, Vimuttimagga,N.Ehara,1961.pdf


http://www.archive.org/details/Araha...hOfFreedom.pdf (слева на странице ссылки на скачивание)




> и вот это The Four Sublime States by Nanamoli


http://www.bps.lk/onlinelibrary_wheels.asp (ближе к концу страницы, раздел Specific Teachings)

----------

Chhyu Dorje (08.08.2011)

----------

